# Is it just me or do apples cause anxiety?



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I begin my mornings by eating an apple. Yet when I do, my anxiety gets worse. I don't know why that is. I didn't find any information on it. Does this happen to anybody else?


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

Never really noticed. Actually I don't eat much fruit in the morning. I have full meals instead. Maybe it's the sugar content in the apple that is affecting you? Or maybe it's not enough to last through the morning? :blank


----------



## AdrienBronersDad (Apr 1, 2013)

It's all in your head, but it's best to start the day with a protein shake to balance your blood sugar out.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Start with protein, finish with sugar. Sugar first thing in the morning or on an empy stomach could and did cause a slide into anxiety.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I didn't eat apples for three months and my anxiety completely disappeared! 

Join me and see if you can finish a NoApplesApril.


----------



## random man (Feb 16, 2013)

like the guy on maury who was scared of peaches


----------



## Namira (Apr 2, 2013)

I really hope not. I don't know what I'd do without my 2-4 royal gala a day


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

You should try eating fried eggs for breakfast. Make it the night before so that you won't have to get up early in the morning to make yourself breakfast. Maybe it's the amount of sugar in the apple that is causing you to feel this way. Anyway cigarettes trigger my anxiety a lot.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I guess I'll just stay away from them for a while and see what happens. I eat them because they're quick and easy. I don't have the time to cook eggs, especially because the pan is never clean enough to cook them on anyways (I desire all of my cooking utensils to be spotless). 

The acid makes my stomach hurt anyways.


----------



## Zezima (Mar 26, 2013)

nonsense maurice


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Is an apple the _only_ thing you eat in the morning, if so, how long after do you eat something else?
Since an apple is mainly sugar and water, it would raise your blood sugar in the morning, but if you don't have anything else with it, it would drop quickly and cause a crash, even though it's the kind of sugar that's good for your body.
The people here are right, protein is the best in the morning. Even if it's just a handful of nuts with the apple, it might help a bit.

If you do have something else with it, I'm not sure what to say, that would be odd.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

random man said:


> like the guy on maury who was scared of peaches


omg i saw that! i was cracking up! :haha


----------



## Abouttime (Apr 3, 2013)

I've never had problems with apples but bananas ugh. I love bananas but sometimes it causes problems with my anxiety.


----------



## madein87 (Mar 27, 2011)

If I eat an apple in the evening I get nightmares. I've heard about the sugar content as well, could be somewhat true, to a degree. If you really cannot eat apples try another healthy snack as an alternative. Or try eating an apple at different times of the day to see if it helps.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Eggs and meat always makes me feel the best in the morning.


----------

